# Leaked Dark Elf Images



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I know these were mentioned in the Dark Elf thread but they're worthy of their own thread I feel.

I posted them over on TWG as well.

​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That charybdis and the Medusa/Gorgon thing looks fantastic. Not sure on the rest, however.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I usually look at WFB releases and try and see how they could be used in 40k. That hydra thingy would make a great mauler fiend for any Alpha Legion players out there, and the witches or parts there of would fit right in to a DE army. The snake woman will surely find her way into many a Slaaneshi warband. The Cauldron of Blood looks great as well.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

What look to be the Witches look great! Wouldn't take too much work to make them into decent Death Cult Assassins. The Medusa looks fantastic, although the colors she's in don't play well with her.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THis is great. I can see several of these models being converted to my 40k DE army. I can not wait for this release. Usually I try to see how warhammer models can be used in 40k this release looks like a bunch are going to make their way into my army.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Those witch elves will definitely be working a way into my slaanesh daemon army. The new warriors look great too. Not too keen in the new hydra however, preferred the aesthetic of the previous one.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The cauldron, warriors and witches are fine
The rest is pretty meh
But the hydra is pure shit, it looks like some cartoon crappy monster from yu-gi-oh, utter crap


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

That medusa thingy-majig looks so awesome.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I can see that Medusa thingy becoming the bottom half for a lot of Slaaneshi Daemon Princes....


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

lots of potential here for both my Deldar and my Delves.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Bang goes Christmas for the kids - I'll be too broke after buying this stuff. Looks great.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I can see that Medusa thingy becoming the bottom half for a lot of Slaaneshi Daemon Princes....


I've found my lord with steed of slaanesh 'count as' me thinks.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

They are sexy. I admit I'm only interested in this for my Dark Eldar. But I'm definitely getting the Snake woman to use as my Archoness, fit in nicely with my Sslyth Haemonculi. 

Bits if you stock any of this, I'll probably be raiding you.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the 80 hairstyles of witches. And love that the hydra is in plastic now as well. But I think I'm only one who wants to do just a dark elf army out all you lot.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

revilo44 said:


> I like the 80 hairstyles of witches. And love that the hydra is in plastic now as well. But I think I'm only one who wants to do just a dark elf army out all you lot.


oh I plan on using 40k models in my fantasy army too (shades, if they still exist being used from the 40k glowy counterparts XD)


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

-squee-

Is that just two pics of the warriors in different color schemes, or are the warriors a dual-kit that also makes blackguard?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Loli said:


> Bits if you stock any of this, I'll probably be raiding you.


i will definitely be stocking this stuff, dark elves have always been a very popular seller though i admit they have tailed off since the dark eldar release as many 40k players were using them instead of the old plastics, but even then alot of the current range of dark elves are excellent quality sculpts(thanks to jes goodwin) and this new stuff will definitely reinvigorate the army, im still not sold on this two month schedule, but then again i was sold on the army getting new plastic warriors, but here we are.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm down for some witches as Death Cult Assassins !


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm sure someone else will be able to offer a better translation;

Under the Kharybdis;

"under the waters of the uncharted seas there are a lot of natural predators, but few are so horrible as"

The Sorelle del Massacro translates to Sisters of the Massacre.

"the background presents ... Army describes them as ... above the walls of shields and ... to enemy units, and it's easy ... that the thumbnails do the same ... battlefield, as are ... while jumping and running ... the" a quick translation from what I could read (we can take pictures of galaxy's trillions of miles away, but a camera phone cannot be held steady? Fkucing hell.

Ol Snake Hips is definately called a Medusa as well. Trying to remember if Storm of Magic had rules for a Medusa or not?

On the medusa picture;

"the statue of the god Khaine elves bloody-handed, towers over the cauldron of blood a powerful reminder of the patron saint of the dark elves"

On the 6 individual profile pictures of the Dark Elf Warriors, there's mention of "Lame Nefaste", which is capitalized; this translates as "Blades Harmful" literally. 

Streghe is obviously "Witches" (Degli Oscui is Dark Elves)

I'm having a guess that the last picture is an Assassin, if not Shadowblade. The thing is; if Assassins are so good at staying hidden, why are they all in Black with big heavy cloaks?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Guessing the last (and rather awesome) miniature is Shadowblade.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a bloody strong release frankly, both the Witch Elves and the Statue of Khaine chariot thing look like they have taken strong influences from some of the older artwork, big hair for the Witchs. Between these and the Dark Eldar bits Dark Elf players are really really spoilt for choice!

They have just shot to the top of my list of "If I was to play WFB again this would be the army I would play list, and I fucking hate elves!


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Vaz said:


> I'm sure someone else will be able to offer a better translation;
> 
> Under the Kharybdis;
> 
> ...


It also says that their box comes with five different bodies and eight different heads with grinning masks and shaved heads that makes them very different from the rest of the army's style. So there's three spare heads per box, I guess.

And apparently the Sisters of Slaughter (that's the english name) once belonged to a noble house that... I don't know, that's all I can read from the picture.



Vaz said:


> On the 6 individual profile pictures of the Dark Elf Warriors, there's mention of "Lame Nefaste", which is capitalized; this translates as "Blades Harmful" literally-


It mostly talks about the multicomponent kit and how the crests on the helm can be used to represent the unit champion, I think. I'm afraid most of the text is cut and I can't quite tell how much is missing.



Vaz said:


> Streghe is obviously "Witches" (Degli Oscui is Dark Elves)


Yes, Streghe Elfe is Witch Elves. They come at 10 per box with all the components to make a command group and yes, they're finally in plastic and with dynamic poses, to the point that none of the five different bodies has both feet on the ground and they come with scenic bases on top of that. The fluff claims Witch Elves bring Khaine's adoration to new levels by abandoning themselves to a bloody fury and an orgy of violence.



Vaz said:


> I'm having a guess that the last picture is an Assassin, if not Shadowblade. The thing is; if Assassins are so good at staying hidden, why are they all in Black with big heavy cloaks?


I think the text in red on the right of the last picture reads "Cavaliere", which is "Knight" or even just "Rider". I'm not sure though, the picture is so bad. And that's very weird because it's "Shadowblade" in english, which means they went with a very creative translation.


----------

